# Meet Kelly's lil sis: Kimmy



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!! As many of you know, I have been searching for a little sister for Kelly. And some of you already know that at last I found her! She is from Shinemore in Korea and arrives later this November!! :chili: I'm soooo excited! She is really the dream puppy I have wanted! Narae helped me name her "Kimmy". In Shinemore's website she is the first picture in "Baby Diary". Anyways, I'm going to post some pictures Narae has sent me of my little angel :wub: 


These are the first pics I ever saw of her as a tiny baby:






Here she is a month ago:





And finally, some of her today! I just got these pics from Narae! :wub:





I'm soooo excited!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

What an angel. I love that short nuzzel. Ace's mom is from Korea but he doesn't have the look. She is gorgeous.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

OMG! She is an angel! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

She is beautiful. I know you can't wait until you get her.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Omg...I am in LOVE...I am drooling over her...breathtaking Marisa!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Absolutely precious!! I can see why you cannot wait until you get her!!


----------



## Shenno (Oct 1, 2013)

She is gorgeous! The waiting would be so hard for me.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Congrats


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is a doll! Congrats!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow! she is a total stunner. Lucky you, you much be so excited.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats, Marisol!!!! She's such a little cutie :wub: I hope everything works out perfectly for you guys this time. The waiting must be hard but super exciting!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! What a little beauty!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ooooooooh is she beautiful. Congratulations. It is going to be looooong Nov. for you.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow! She is gorgeous can't wait to watch her grow up.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a cutie pie and I love the name Kimmy.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG MARISOL!!! She is so so so beautiful! I just love her face...what a total doll! Congratulations...can't wait to see her when she finally comes home to you!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

She's so petite! Congratulations and give Kelly a big hug for me! Now you will have two dolls in your house, LUCKY!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, she is BEAUTIFUL!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats!! Kimmy is absolutely gorgeous. I know the wait will be hard.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

She is unbelievably beautiful. How old is she in the last picture? Her hair is so long, but since you have to wait, I'm guessing she is still young. Sigh, I'm in love.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness look at that face!!!!!! She is adorable. :wub:


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

She is beautiful! That look is the one I love!! Congratulations!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok Marisol...I confess...I have come back to this at least 8 times to look at that darling face...your tempting me to want another soon....just love her to pieces....I am very excited for you and I can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you soooo much to all of Kimmy's aunties for your sweet comments!! :wub: :wub: :wub: She is the puppy of my dreams; I seriously am trying my hardest to be patient till she can come home. I am a little worried about how Kelly will react when she meets her (she tends to be very jealous and overprotective of her mommy) but I'm sure it'll all work out in the end. 

To answer Sylvia's question, she is actually not that young! She is about 4 months old. I have to wait for her till the end of November because I just did the final payment and now they can start doing all the paperwork.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

maddysmom said:


> Ok Marisol...I confess...I have come back to this at least 8 times to look at that darling face...your tempting me to want another soon....just love her to pieces....I am very excited for you and I can't wait to see more pictures!


Oh thanks Joann!! I can't stop looking at her either :wub: lol!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kimmy is such a beautiful little girl...i've looked at her pics several times, i can see why your so in love. :tender:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

What a little beauty. But her sissy is a beauty as well. Congrats.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kimmy's very cute. I think they'll make such an adorable pair. :wub::wub: I would just introduce Kimmy to Kelly outside of the house so that they meet on neutral territory. Wow, that's going to be one very long flight from Korea to you. Do you know how many hours? Is someone accompanying her so that she can fly in the cabin?


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Kimmy's very cute. I think they'll make such an adorable pair. :wub::wub: I would just introduce Kimmy to Kelly outside of the house so that they meet on neutral territory. Wow, that's going to be one very long flight from Korea to you. Do you know how many hours? Is someone accompanying her so that she can fly in the cabin?


Thanks!! I will try that whole "meeting outside the house" method. I never even thought about it, haha. 

Yeah, the flight is very long, which is why she also wasn't sent to me so young because she wouldn't be strong enough. Luckily, she is making a stop half way the trip in an airport with a dog hotel where the vet there feeds and takes care of the dogs that come in. The entire trip a day long. I'm a little worried about her being alone but I know she will be fine. Narae is packing the Nutrical in Kimmy's crate just in case. :thumbsup: 

I leave this in the Lord's hands and I trust He will watch over Kimmy.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I've looked at her pictures several times too! She is just breathtaking Marisol! She doesn't even look real she is sooooo cute! Congrats!!!! I hope the time will pass quickly and I will be looking forward to more pictures. She's a real beauty! So happy for you and Kelly!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

babycake7 said:


> I've looked at her pictures several times too! She is just breathtaking Marisol! She doesn't even look real she is sooooo cute! Congrats!!!! I hope the time will pass quickly and I will be looking forward to more pictures. She's a real beauty! So happy for you and Kelly!


Thank you Hope!!! I'm super excited!! I will take lots of pictures when I go pick her up at the airport!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Very very cute. Congrats Marisol and Kelly. Now we need to see pics of them both together. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

eiksaa said:


> Very very cute. Congrats Marisol and Kelly. Now we need to see pics of them both together.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Aastha!! You will as soon as I get these two together :biggrin:


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness! She is soooo pretty! I just love her! I pray everything goes well and the month passes quickly for you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

OMGosh, Marisol, she is PRECIOUS! She doesn't even look real with that teeny tiny little nose! I can't wait to see more pix! That is such a long flight to get her to you, I know you'll be worried sick. I have no idea how that all works but keep us posted so we can keep your baby in our thoughts and prayers that day. Counting down the days!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

What a tiny little face! She is so, so cute-- I'm sure you're just dying to get her in your arms. Such a cute name for her too, I love it!


----------



## TobyC's Mom (Sep 26, 2013)

OMG she is simply the cutes little fluff!! Just so pretty! Congrats on your soon be new baby...and can't wait to see more of this adorable little cutie!!


----------



## SA_GC (Oct 14, 2013)

She is so pretty! OMG. Such a sweet little face, hard to believe she will also be doing "naughty" puppy things. Congratulations. She is lovely. Kimmy is a good name - reminds me of the Korean pickles - kimchi... Enjoy your little pickle!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Marisol, she is beautiful! :wub::wub:

Congratulations!


----------



## dognut (Jun 27, 2013)

Oh my! Look at those eyes! And that beautiful coat! It looks like it grows really fast!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

My daughter is in love with kimmy. She thinks she looks like a cotton ball.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

what a cutie!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

That's it! I simply cannot stand it any longer...



:faint: I simply cannot keep coming back to look at Kimmy's pictures...:tender:


She is just way over-the-top too BEAUTIFUL!!!!! :w00t: You're killing me!!!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

She's PERFECT, how super exciting!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow, she is a little stunner! Love her petite features!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwww what a sweet pup :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Congratulations Marisol!
Kimmy is just beautiful! :wub:


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all of your comments about Kimmy! She is a gift from my gracious God! :wub: I'm trying very hard to be patient, lol.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## little+bella (May 19, 2013)

SOOOO ADORABLE! Shes just beautiful.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Congratulation on your Pretty little girl. Praying for safe travels, and you have her in your arms in no time!


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous. Can't wait to get both our puppies!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She really is cute Marisol, but I also love your Kelly---a real stunner.
Don't be surprised when she arrives if she is a bit "rumpled"--I know she will bounce back very quickly. It is good that she at least has a layover & someone can tend to her needs there. I am sure you will bond very, very fast. I hope Kelly does, but it may take her a few days. My Kitzi wanted nothing to do w/Lisi when we got her (but her had just had a double surgery & was not in his best form). I think he thought she might be trying to replace him.
I can't wait to see new pics. I wish you all the best!


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Gorgeous..what a blessing. Happy thanksgiving!!


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

she is so gorgeous.am so very happy for you.:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

As everyone else has said, she is GORGEOUS, but I also think your Kelly is beautiful. They will each have their own individual look. When I brought Ella home, my husband met us at a small park a few blocks from our home. Gracie and Cisco were able to meet her and sniff her with no territorial issues. She was accepted into the family very quickly. I hope the weeks fly by quickly for you. Since she will have had such a long and probably stressful trip, I'm wondering if you could postpone introducing Kelly for a day. Just an idea, but is there someone who could take Kelly for a day, so Kimmy could have some time to acclimate to her new home without the stress of another dog? When I think back, I wish I had done that when I brought Gracie home. She was stressed out after flying with me from Boston to Kansas, it was late when we got home, and she freaked out when she saw Cisco. It was too much too soon. It would have been nice if Cisco was at my Mom's house for a day or two. Good luck to you and congratulations! :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marisol, I am just seeing this as I haven't been on much lately. Kimme is soooo beautiful. I bet your super excited and can't wait for her to get home. I am excited for you. I am sure Kelly will be a great big sister. I guess you will doing a lot of shopping for her to keep busy till she gets to you. She really is gorgeous!


----------



## 4everjack (Feb 11, 2013)

OMG what a cutie!!!!


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Omg cuteness overload! Congrats 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

she is absolutley stunning! I am so jealous!


----------

